# Nfl red zone hd?



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi maybe this has already be discussed...

Is the new NFL Red Zone in HD also...and do you get it automatically if you subscribe the all the sports packages it requires etc...?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

TE_DSMIA said:


> Hi maybe this has already be discussed...
> 
> Is the new NFL Red Zone in HD also...and do you get it automatically if you subscribe the all the sports packages it requires etc...?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


It's in HD & SD and is included at no extra charge in the $5.99 mult-sports package. Requires Silver and above package. It's currently lit up on Channel 155.


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info...last night it was only on in the SD section...I'll check again this AM!


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm
NFLRZ is only in SD on my set..155 is SD, no HD feed I see.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I get Error 004 on the HD channel, what's going on?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have it on the HD channel but it is in SD 4:3. Doesn't even have HD banner on channel info when info is pressed. Does say HD on guide though.

Very strange. Well I will give it a while and see what it does.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

ok nevermind, HD is working fine now. Apparently I had it on the channel to soon and for some reason it tuned the SD feed instead of the HD feed even though I only had HD feed in my list. Guided back to all channels and tuned to HD feed.
Everything working properly now.

This channel kicks butt.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Got it now. SUppose I wasn't patient enoug hwith the 10 second reboot


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just signed up for the multisports package. 155 only shows up as SD and it is colored green in the 'all sub' list. But when I select it, it says I can order it. What gives?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Arghh!! My fault, I didn't select 'order' when I did it online, I stopped one screen too soon.

Now I'm getting 155 but only in SD, how do you get it in HD??


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

either do a 10-second power cycle or call/chat for a rehit to your receiver.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks. It finally kicked on all on its own.


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

I have Turbo HD Silver. I am NOT subscribed to the sports package, but I get the SD NFL RedZone channel on 155. However I've only been able to watch the HD channel in the 9000s on the free Sunday 09/27.

My question is, why am I receiving the SD channel on 155? Should I be? I haven't called to complain about not getting the HD channel because I'm afraid they'll realize I shouldn't have the SD channel either. Am I missing anything?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Matt Beachy said:


> I have Turbo HD Silver. I am NOT subscribed to the sports package, but I get the SD NFL RedZone channel on 155. However I've only been able to watch the HD channel in the 9000s on the free Sunday 09/27.
> 
> My question is, why am I receiving the SD channel on 155? Should I be? I haven't called to complain about not getting the HD channel because I'm afraid they'll realize I shouldn't have the SD channel either. Am I missing anything?


Sounds like a "bug" in their channel authorization "code (computer program)". Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

Matt Beachy said:


> I have Turbo HD Silver. I am NOT subscribed to the sports package, but I get the SD NFL RedZone channel on 155. However I've only been able to watch the HD channel in the 9000s on the free Sunday 09/27.
> 
> My question is, why am I receiving the SD channel on 155? Should I be? I haven't called to complain about not getting the HD channel because I'm afraid they'll realize I shouldn't have the SD channel either. Am I missing anything?


I can confirm the same situation here.

Sucks in SD, but the price is right.


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

In addition to 155, they also mapped the HD version to channel 82 on my system. Kind of convenient since that puts it close to the other local channels in case I'm watching a local game. Not sure if others are seeing that or not. Might not notice it at first if you're on a "Favorites" guide like I was for a while.


----------



## barracudacx2 (Nov 5, 2007)

is this the same as directv's sunday ticket channel?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

barracudacx2 said:


> is this the same as directv's sunday ticket channel?


In concept maybe, but not in execution. DirecTV runs their own channel, while this one is ran by the NFL Network.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

No it is not like the Sunday ticket on Direct. With the Sunday ticket you can watch any of the NFL games going on since each one is on a different channel. With Redzone it is one channel and jumps around game to game depending on which game the NFL Network thinks is in a critical point (hence the Redzone name). Of course Redzone is about $30 per year ($6 per month for 5 months of football) whereas I think the Sunday ticket is over $300. Depends on how much football is worth to you.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dbrakob said:


> No it is not like the Sunday ticket on Direct. With the Sunday ticket you can watch any of the NFL games going on since each one is on a different channel. With Redzone it is one channel and jumps around game to game depending on which game the NFL Network thinks is in a critical point (hence the Redzone name). Of course Redzone is about $30 per year ($6 per month for 5 months of football) whereas I think the Sunday ticket is over $300. Depends on how much football is worth to you.


Redzone is $30 for the season in HD. NFL Sunday ticket is $400 is HD, and then would include DirectTV's Redzone.


----------



## barracudacx2 (Nov 5, 2007)

red zone channel is the best part of ST on D*, this would be a great offering as a standalone if it is similar to D*'s red zone channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

barracudacx2 said:


> red zone channel is the best part of ST on D*, this would be a great offering as a standalone if it is similar to D*'s red zone channel.


Right now the NFL RedZone channel seems to only be offered for providers that don't have Sunday Ticket. Not sure if that has been an NFL decision OR a DirecTV one... but it seems, at least in part, calculated so as not to tempt existing Sunday Ticket subscribers to drop that just to get the highlight channel.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Redzone is $30 for the season in HD. NFL Sunday ticket is $400 is HD, and then would include DirectTV's Redzone.


Sunday Ticket is $400 if you pay the list price, but many of us called and got deals. I am only paying $150. A lot of other people also got the same deal. I like to flip between the games I have fantasy players in. You can also watch online, so I am always watching 2 games at a time. I really dont watch the redzone channel much, unless my guys are done or at halftime. I think the idea is great and if I couldn't afford ST, I would love to have the NFL Networks Redzone Channel for the $30 price.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jsquash said:


> Sunday Ticket is $400 if you pay the list price, but many of us called and got deals. I am only paying $150. A lot of other people also got the same deal. I like to flip between the games I have fantasy players in. You can also watch online, so I am always watching 2 games at a time. I really dont watch the redzone channel much, unless my guys are done or at halftime. I think the idea is great and if I couldn't afford ST, I would love to have the NFL Networks Redzone Channel for the $30 price.


I know you can work the system to get it cheaper. DirecTV gave some a good deal, some got a great deal, to keep them happy. Since there were so many different threads on who got what, only thing you can do is go with advertised price. 
I have never understood why DirecTV charges you extra to get the Games in HD though. For extras like DirecTV Redzone and others yes, but all that money and you have to spend more to get the games in HD when you already have a HD package makes NO SENSE.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I know you can work the system to get it cheaper. DirecTV gave some a good deal, some got a great deal, to keep them happy. Since there were so many different threads on who got what, only thing you can do is go with advertised price.
> I have never understood why DirecTV charges you extra to get the Games in HD though. For extras like DirecTV Redzone and others yes, but all that money and you have to spend more to get the games in HD when you already have a HD package makes NO SENSE.


It is dumb that you have to play the csr roulette game, but I wasnt going to pay full price this year. It just wasnt something that I could afford. Now if I hadnt gotten the Sunday Ticket, I would love to have the redzone channel for $50 max.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

barracudacx2 said:


> is this the same as directv's sunday ticket channel?


Just to be clear, there are now two discrete channels; DirecTV NFL Sunday Ticket Red Zone, and NFL RedZone.

Both are very, very similar in concept and execution. Every Sunday, they flip around to any game that has a potential scoring situation, for all the 1pm & 4pm games. If two scores are (potentially) happening at once, they can do a split screen, and then a replay of anything missed.

The DirecTV version 'Red Zone' is only available with a subscription to NFL Sunday Ticket.

The NFL version 'RedZone' is not available on DirecTV. It is available on Dish Network, Comcast, Verizon FiOS, AT&T U-verse, and a number of smaller cableco's. It's typically part of a sports package costing ~$40-$60 a year.

Although larger cableco's TWC, Cox, Charter, Cablevision, etc. are notable for not having carriage at this time, due to the rave reviews it's getting, I expect to see wide spread availability before the end of the NFL season.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Just picked up multisport package. The redzone channel still says "call to order" when I hit the info button on the channel. Is this the normal off air info screen? Or do I need to make the dreaded call to CSR to flip a switch?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dpd146 said:


> Just picked up multisport package. The redzone channel still says "call to order" when I hit the info button on the channel. Is this the normal off air info screen? Or do I need to make the dreaded call to CSR to flip a switch?


Normal when off the air. At 12:45 Eastern you'll see a countdown that says "REDZONE STARTS IN:" if you're subbed.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Perhaps I am being a doofus about this, but I am trying to understand if I have the NFL Red Zone.

I have the AT-250 package. Though I am not specifically signed up for the "Multi Sports Package", I show channel 155 as part of my "All Sub", along with Big Ten Network, NBA-TV, Sportstime Ohio, NFL Network, etc. 

Though I briefly viewed the channel successfully once last year (for about 5 minutes) I was never clear whether that was during a preview time, or I really was getting the channel.

Today, on my program guide, the Redzone shows up in blue, and is showing the previews for the channel, but is this just a promo/preview for it, or is it now a part of AT-250? 

I tried chatting with a Dish CSR, and he said that I need to add the MSP, in order to get Redzone. But I could almost swear, that a while back, while somewhere on the Dish website, trying to see if I get the zone, a screen came up saying something to the effect, "The best part is, you already have the Redzone." AArrrrgg!

Does someone have the definitive word on whether AT-250 subscribers get this?

Thanks


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ggotch5445 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Perhaps I am being a doofus about this, but I am trying to understand if I have the NFL Red Zone.
> 
> ...


You need the Mutli-Sports Package. You will see 155 in your guide, but its in preview mode now. When it goes live 10:03 am Pacific time it will tell you its a purchase channel. NFL channel 154 is included in the AT250, but the NFL Redzone is NOT included.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got it!

Thanks Grumpy


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

ggotch5445 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Perhaps I am being a doofus about this, but I am trying to understand if I have the NFL Red Zone.
> 
> ...


I have the 250 package and last year I got Redzone in SD but I don't know if the SD broadcast is going to be around for free this year. Any way we will have to wait until Sunday when the season starts to see because Redzone is only lit up on Sundays.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

multisports is $7.00 monthly


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's one of the goofy things about a channel like this only live for one day (afternoon) a week... is that it becomes hard to know if you have it or not until Sunday rolls around!

I know week 1 is supposed to be a free preview... not sure beyond that.

I *think* it is included in the "Everything" pack, otherwise you have to have at least 120+ and then add multi-sport to get RedZone.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this is whats going on: NFL redzone SD is lit up for EVERYONE, in a sense. NO it doesnt mean you'll be able to watch it in week 1, my guess is its ONLY there in your guide to tease the viewers, and promote its awareness. Charlie is coax'ing you into purchasing the sports pack to get this channel. Come sunday, it will be in the "RED" for anyone not sub'n to the S.P. As for the HD feed, the channel won't be live until sunday. I'm sure sunday it will be in HD. I don't see the HD in my guide either but thats likely cuz I dont sub to the S.P. I wonder however, if during the FREE-PREVIEW in week3, if the HD feed will magically appear. *shrug*

As for Directv's redzone channel (a completly different channel), some customers (primarily ones w/ 2 yrs of subscription or more) can call D* and get JUST the redzone channel lit up (w/out sundayticket). Of course they hafta get to the 'retention' department and threaten to leave D* first


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Just went over 09's Redzone threads. Except for week 1 and another week in Oct, Redzone needed to have MSP. NFL Channel was included with AT250, but not NFL Rezone, to very different channels.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

NFL network is AT200.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> NFL network is AT200.


Yes NFL Network is AT200 and better. ggotch5445, was asking what was included in his AT250 package though. NFL Network, channel 154 is. Channel 155 NFL Redzone is NOT. He needs the MSP to get the Redzone with is AT250


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

wolfjc said:


> I have the 250 package and last year I got Redzone in SD but I don't know if the SD broadcast is going to be around for free this year. Any way we will have to wait until Sunday when the season starts to see because Redzone is only lit up on Sundays.


That is what led me to think that maybe I had Red Zone in the AT-250, as I seemed to have had it last year in SD, and it has remained all year in my All Sub program guide, in blue. All of the other channels specifically listed, as part of the Multi Sports package, I have, except USPN Classic, and that one is the only one that does not show up in "All Sub", but does, in green, in the "All Channels" mode of the program guide. Not sure why Dish would include channels, in the Multi Sports package that many of us already have.

It's all very odd, and rather confusing, but I am sure all of you are correct in saying that, in order to get Red Zone, one must get the package AND Multi Sports.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

On my EPG (250 HD) 155 (SD) is in the clear while the HD version is not even showing in 155 (it's red in the 4-digit HD only area of the EPG). Last year 155 would turn red during the time the games were on and then return to being in the clear later.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone know why RedZone is not in HD or widescreen? I'm tuned to the HD channel 155, same one I watched all last year, but its in horrible SD.

Maybe some kind of Dish Network free preview for everyone screwing this up?

Edit: Don't think it has anything to do with Dish Network, appears to be the RedZone channel itself. I just watched it on my phone and it still wasn't in widescreen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Umm... it has been HD for me every time I looked. It was HD when it went live at 1pm... and every time I swap over there so far has been in HD.

Are you sure you are tuned to the HD channel and not the SD channel?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Umm... it has been HD for me every time I looked. It was HD when it went live at 1pm... and every time I swap over there so far has been in HD.
> 
> Are you sure you are tuned to the HD channel and not the SD channel?


Well that was quite strange. Somehow I wasn't on the HD feed. Weird thing is, my guide is always on my List and and SD isn't in my list, only the HD feed. I selected 155 and it even had the HD logo. Watched it until I read your post and then went to all channels and selected the 155HD, which I thought I was already watching, and now its in HD just like it should be.

Only thing I can think of is maybe I tuned to the channel a little before 1:00et and for some reason my box automatically switched me to the SD feed because the HD feed wasn't live yet?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

mcss1985 said:


> Well that was quite strange. Somehow I wasn't on the HD feed. Weird thing is, my guide is always on my List and and SD isn't in my list, only the HD feed. I selected 155 and it even had the HD logo. Watched it until I read your post and then went to all channels and selected the 155HD, which I thought I was already watching, and now its in HD just like it should be.
> 
> Only thing I can think of is maybe I tuned to the channel a little before 1:00et and for some reason my box automatically switched me to the SD feed because the HD feed wasn't live yet?


I think you hit the nail on the head with your last sentence. It appears that if 155HD is not "live 'n kickin; i.e. is on" then any select to 155 prior to that state will default to the 155SD channel. Enjoy!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

epokopac said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head with your last sentence. It appears that if 155HD is not "live 'n kickin; i.e. is on" then any select to 155 prior to that state will default to the 155SD channel. Enjoy!


Last year, tuning to 155HD, before the games started you saw a count down clock. I didn't change till just after 10 am this morning, will check next week.

RZ has been HD all morning though on 155.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

On my 722K I only see the SD 155, to get the HD I have to go to 9467 to see it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

SDWC said:


> On my 722K I only see the SD 155, to get the HD I have to go to 9467 to see it.


Do you use the mapdowns for your channels?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes tuning early to RedZone or the RSNs does put you on the SD channel IF the HD feed isn't active yet.

I forget how early RedZone actually comes on with the countdown. I tuned there about 5 minutes before it came on and saw the HD countdown timer... but if I'd wanted to go there earlier than that I might have had to go via EPG rather than typing the channel number manually.

At least everyone (hopefully) found it in time to watch today!


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

I can definitely report that without the Multi-sports package, I did not get Red Zone in either SD or HD.

Thanks to all for the advice and speculations!


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, sometimes tuning early to RedZone or the RSNs does put you on the SD channel IF the HD feed isn't active yet.
> 
> I forget how early RedZone actually comes on with the countdown. I tuned there about 5 minutes before it came on and saw the HD countdown timer... but if I'd wanted to go there earlier than that I might have had to go via EPG rather than typing the channel number manually.
> 
> At least everyone (hopefully) found it in time to watch today!


Last year 155 was HD. As already said, now HD was only on 9467. Why? I checked a number of times during the day and it stayed that way.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Do you use the mapdowns for your channels?


Yeah, every other channel maps down properly and I see both the SD & HD versions next to each other. The SD 155 was in "green" available to order with remote, the HD 9467 wa in "red", please call to order this subscription channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

clapple said:


> Last year 155 was HD. As already said, now HD was only on 9467. Why? I checked a number of times during the day and it stayed that way.


I had it in HD on channel 155 just fine all day (at least all of the intended active time)... so not sure why some only had it on the 4-digit without mapdowns.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SDWC said:


> Yeah, every other channel maps down properly and I see both the SD & HD versions next to each other. The SD 155 was in "green" available to order with remote, the HD 9467 wa in "red", please call to order this subscription channel.


This is understandable ... the SD 155 "green" channel is not available but has an "instant upgrade" flag set to link to the customer service application so you can allegedly upgrade instantly ... the HD 9467 "red" channel is also not available but doesn't have the "instant upgrade" flag. Mapdowns don't work unless the channel is available so HD 9467 will not appear as HD 155 unless the channel is available to the subscriber in question.

That is what anyone who does not subscribe to Multi-Sport should see _during the game_: SD 155 "green", HD 9467 "red" and no HD 155. Today (a non RedZone day) everyone should have SD 155 available so they can see the "sneak preview" slate. Non-subscribers will still see no HD 155 and a red HD 9467.

If one subscribes to Multi-Sport the SD 155 should be available 24/7, HD 155 appears (unless map downs are disabled) and HD 9467 is shown as subscribed.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Great explanation James, thank you.


----------

